# Seeking opinion on this cut-in edging around my mulch area?



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi yall, first ever post here on the forum. Been trying to get my yard in better shape to keep occupied during this virus mess.

So today I experimented by cutting into the ground an edge to hold our mulch. I'm tired of the mulch getting flung all over the yard mowing and trimming.

Wife is on the fence about it.. says it looks kind of funny and like it had been left unfinished. I kind of like it but got to thinking heck she might be right so before I go doing the rest of our yard this way I figure I'd seek some other opinions.

Appreciate any feedback/tips/etc.


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

No comments so far.. polite bunch maybe?? It's not that bad is it? lol


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

I think it might be less "irregular" if the arcs to your bed were uniform. What if you drove a stake right next to the corner of the AC unit that's more or less centered in the bed and tied a rope to it? Then more or less drew a circle from there with your redefiner or edger?


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

CTTurfDad said:


> I think it might be less "irregular" if the arcs to your bed were uniform. What if you drove a stake right next to the corner of the AC unit that's more or less centered in the bed and tied a rope to it? Then more or less drew a circle from there with your redefiner or edger?


Yeah maybe so.. that's probably a good idea because something about it does look slightly off.. New construction landscapers just threw mulch down in this pattern right next to grass with no barriers whatsoever. :roll:


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Give that a shot, and do the same edging. Those edges look awesome!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I agree with @CTTurfDad about starting with a perfect circle and then designing the arch afterwards. In the second picture down you have your trash can pad on the left. I would definitely start that end of the arch from the outside corner of the pad. This will give it a nice flow and make it easier to cut. It's going to look great when your finished.


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

that's good idea too, grass clippins! Agree that will be easier to maintain. Thanks for encouragement.

While I have a thread on this, does anyone know how much maintenance is required with this type of edging? Have to recut the edges yearly?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

ChessCharlie said:


> that's good idea too, grass clippins! Agree that will be easier to maintain. Thanks for encouragement.
> 
> While I have a thread on this, does anyone know how much maintenance is required with this type of edging? Have to recut the edges yearly?


At least yearly. Sometimes you need to do a mid-season clean-up which is what I hate most as it happens in August when it's really hot.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Maybe tie a string to your central point and use that to form your circles? After you get your circles down, you can connect them in between.


----------

